# [Aporte] Vídeo juego con Arduino



## JuanLeantec (Oct 20, 2014)

Buenos días amigos. Quiero dejaros un vídeo juego que hice hace algún tiempo con Arduino, por si ha alguien le interesa. 

Componentes utilizados.

-Arduino Uno.
-Pantalla del nokia 3310.
-Joystick
-Cable para conexiones.

Os dejo el esquema de conexión, la librería que use para el control de la pantalla y el código del juego. 

Saludos.


----------



## bivalvo (Oct 20, 2014)

Siempre pensé en hacer un videojuego usando esos mismos medios... Pero nunca llegué a hacerlo
Gran aporte, amigo.


----------



## JuanLeantec (Oct 31, 2014)

Buenos días.

Adjunto una nueva versión de la librería mejorada.


----------

